# Pax Can Now Discreetly Report Drivers



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*Uber introduces new feature to let riders 'discreetly' snitch on their drivers*

Is your driver texting

By Andrew J. Hawkins@andyjayhawk Feb 19, 2020, 11:12am EST






Uber updated its app to let riders "discreetly" report instances that may not rise to the level of an emergency but still made them feel unsafe while on a trip. The examples that Uber gives include *"harsh braking," "inappropriate remarks*," or a driver who isn't paying attention to the road. But I'm sure many people who use Uber can come up with a litany of ways to use this new reporting feature.

Lately, Uber has been trying to strike a balance between improving safety for riders and recognizing that drivers can be victims, too. The company recently released its first safety report, in which it disclosed that 3,045 sexual assaults occurred during Uber trips in 2018. Additionally, nine people were murdered during Uber rides, and 58 people died in auto-related crashes. Interestingly, Uber said that drivers reported being victims of assaults at roughly the same rate as riders.





































Uber introduced an in-app panic button in 2018 that lets riders contact 911 at the touch of a button. But obviously, not all safety instances require calling the cops. Now, riders can subtly snitch on their drivers from right in the app. Uber says the feature is intended to give riders the opportunity to report inappropriate behavior during a trip, when it's on the top of their mind, rather than at the end of the trip. The feature is available starting today in the US and Canada.

"By eliminating barriers to reporting safety issues, our goal is to encourage more reporting which will ultimately help make the app safer for everyone," Uber says.

The hope, of course, is that this new feature isn't abused by riders to report their drivers for insignificant slights, like not driving fast enough or failing to comport themselves in a way that's expected by the rider. Riders already hold a lot of sway over drivers through the rating system. Drivers are routinely deactivated for falling below a certain level. Riders can be deactivated, too, but that happens much less frequently.

Back in the day, we had taxis and passengers - and no illusions of community. Taxis also had partitions between drivers and riders and probably for good reason. But ride-sharing companies have ushered in an era of part-time drivers, fist-bumps, and an evolving dynamic in the car that Uber is still struggling to define.

https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/19/21143679/uber-rider-reporting-safety-issue-driver-trip


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

No pay increases to be seen. What a ****ing joke. Want professional service? pay for it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

They want us to drive for FREE99, and thank them for the privilege.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I have such mixed feelings about this. So many drivers need this feedback. So many passengers could abuse this feature. Uber has so many ways to misuse this feedback.

Is anyone else impressed by the journalist at The Verge for writing:



> The hope, of course, is that this new feature isn't abused by riders to report their drivers for insignificant slights, like not driving fast enough or failing to comport themselves in a way that's expected by the rider. Riders already hold a lot of sway over drivers through the rating system. Drivers are routinely deactivated for falling below a certain level. Riders can be deactivated, too, but that happens much less frequently.


This hero actually did his research and shows empathy for workers.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have such mixed feelings about this. So many drivers need this feedback. So many passengers could abuse this feature. Uber has so many ways to misuse this feedback.


That's what I was thinking. That if Pax dont get their way, i.e. AUX cord or fast food drive thru, there are so many ways they could abuse this feature.

What really caught my eye was the "inappropriate remarks." That could mean anything. As I was reading that I was thinking, "You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say can and will be used against you"....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber's scared and this is just them clenching up. They have already lost their licence to operate in London because of safety issues. Uber doesn't care about pax safety otherwise they would have implemented all this on day one in 2009. I doubt that there will be too many consequences of this for drivers - it wouldn't make sense for Uber to unnecessarily cull its driver resource. This is just surface gloss.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> This hero actually did his research and shows empathy for workers.


Naaaaaaaaaahhh
I don't buy that.

Uber just rolled out twice-as-easy reporting drivers, to counteract negative news reports of dangerous drivers. This increases pax revenue. Uber makes a press release to self promote (aka advertising).

The Verge takes that, and adds a catchy title with the word "Snitch". This draws readers to click on the news article, thus get ad clicks.

Author spends 95% of the article passing on the safety PR spin, handed to him by uber.

Reader leaves article, more inclined to use Uber, while knowing to look out for the EZ report feature, which he is now more likely to use.

Your "hero" was looking out for taking Uber's PR and turning it into ad revenue. Uber is using perception of safety to promote more revenue.

They both know what they are doing, and are good at it.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

*Translation:* tap on "_My driver doesn't have a phone mount_" for a free ride.

Let more unwarranted deactivations begin...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> No pay increases to be seen. What a @@@@ing joke. Want professional service? pay for it.


Exactly !

Try this on a Bus !

Bus Driver has no phone mount !

Less Incentive to Drive each day.



waldowainthrop said:


> I have such mixed feelings about this. So many drivers need this feedback. So many passengers could abuse this feature. Uber has so many ways to misuse this feedback.
> 
> Is anyone else impressed by the journalist at The Verge for writing:
> 
> This hero actually did his research and shows empathy for workers.


Uber wont share the feedback.



doyousensehumor said:


> Naaaaaaaaaahhh
> I don't buy that.
> 
> Uber just rolled out twice-as-easy reporting drivers, to counteract negative news reports of dangerous drivers. This increases pax revenue. Uber makes a press release to self promote (aka advertising).
> ...


How about an Article on the Tipping App. !

THEY STILL HAVENT LEARNED TO USE THAT YET !!!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Naaaaaaaaaahhh
> I don't buy that.
> 
> Uber just rolled out twice-as-easy reporting drivers, to counteract negative news reports of dangerous drivers. This increases pax revenue. Uber makes a press release to self promote (aka advertising).
> ...


You know authors almost never choose the titles of their articles, right?

I do agree that journalists are often susceptible to corporate PR but this is not an egregious example of it. This is way better than a typical rideshare mainstream news article - can a third party correct me on this if I am wrong?

This Uber feature will probably have more bad than good consequences for drivers. This article is as close as a non-opinion journalist can get to admitting that.

As far as calling the journalist out, I rarely see a journalist say anything positive or neutral at all about drivers except when they are victims of a crime. The news media is broadly staunchly anti-labor. As far as I am concerned, this is a slight counter-example.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> You know authors almost never choose the titles of their articles, right?


I didn't say the author did &#129335;‍♂ What difference does it make who at The Verge made that decision?


waldowainthrop said:


> I do agree that journalists are often susceptible to corporate PR but this is not an egregious example of it. This is way better than a typical rideshare mainstream news article - can a third party correct me on this if I am wrong?


You need a 3rd party to confirm that this article is little more than uber PR?

See, like Uber themselves, The Verge uses the illusion of "caring" to draw in the client. This makes the reader feel important. "They care about ME!" More likely to click on The Verge articles, generate more ad revinue.

ONE sentence in the whole article is what you are banking on for this arthor to be a "hero".

Want to debate how that one sentence reads from the pax's shoes?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I didn't say the author did &#129335;‍♂ What difference does it make who at The Verge made that decision?


All the difference in the world, at least to me. There is the written piece, the journalist, the editor, and the news organization. All of these layers have their own interests which are frequently aligned but not always the same.



> You need a 3rd party to confirm that this article is little more than uber PR?
> 
> See, like Uber themselves, The Verge uses the illusion of "caring" to draw in the client. This makes the reader feel important. "They care about ME!" More likely to click on The Verge articles, generate more ad revinue.
> 
> ...


By "third party" I meant a sanity check from other UP members who could tell me if I'm being crazy by reading an ostensibly "corporate-friendly" piece as instead vaguely interested in driver issues. I'm so unused to seeing a journalistic piece that seriously mentions the driver's perspective for even a sentence which is why I highlighted that one sentence.

In a sea of news articles that barely acknowledge drivers except as criminals or as tools of the company they work for, it's interesting to see a journalist even vaguely acknowledge that drivers have interests too. They even mentioned drivers as equally likely as passengers to be victims of sexual assault, which is old news to people here but isn't covered much.

As far as what The Verge (the company) wants, they are all over the place. They know their readers, but they probably imagine their readers and advertisers as having a multitude of perspectives. I used to read The Verge regularly years ago when they would alternate between publishing populist consumer-friendly articles that occasionally criticized their own investors, alongside gadget articles that often served their own advertisers as much as anyone else. Tech news is a complicated business and I'm glad I'm not in it.

@doyousensehumor I think we are on the same page about the issues at hand, except for our close reading of a single article. I wouldn't even defend The Verge in general as I haven't read it much recently.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> *Uber introduces new feature to let riders 'discreetly' snitch on their drivers*
> 
> Is your driver texting
> 
> ...


If you're that worried about your safety get out of the car.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Is there any way for a driver to discreetly report a rider for smelling bad? Maybe the app can update the directions to a nearby contracted business location where they can spray down the pax with some ozium


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

As a driver who take seriously for my job safety, I no longer take Uber pool rides.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Sick Duck said:


> Is there any way for a driver to discreetly report a rider for smelling bad? Maybe the app can update the directions to a nearby contracted business location where they can spray down the pax with some ozium


Fire stations are a start for a good hosing down!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

If Uber has integrity on rider's safety, why Uber don't want to finish the ride ASAP. Look up the message, Uber said they are going to contact rider after that non safety trip.    .... Uber is idiot indeed.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber already had this feature. It's called a rating system.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you're that worried about your safety get out of the car.


Yeah, if they are worried about their safety in an Uber then don't take an Uber.

You have about a .000000000000001% chance of something bad happening.


----------



## troothwilltriumph (Feb 19, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> *Translation:* tap on "_My driver doesn't have a phone mount_" for a free ride.
> 
> Let more unwarranted deactivations begin...


Honestly I have & use one but rarely use just makes sense for phone to be up there

90+% of my rides are same route to airport & usually the same 9 hotels within a mile of homebase & rematches not headed to my area are cancelled,

Just beat em to the punch it's another useless feature that's security theater, every ride that hasn't been airport or didn't tip has been 1 starred and immediately requested for an unmatch yet this billion dollar super smart algo keeps sending me rides that don't go to the airport, doh cancel as I drive by should of followed the code since they didn't reply to my pretext but I didn't oh well back in bed within 5 minutes while they just wasted 10 & now have to wait another 10 minutes for a math flunkie who will work for 1 mcchicken profit or free

Wasting everyone's time why should they care eventually some idiot picks em up & they get a cut

Show details Nationwide.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I’m really happy I’m not a full time driver :frowner: Drivers have no recourse for false reports, and false reports for free rides or vengeance is rampant.

Uber seems to encourage this to get rid of veteran drivers at that. 🤦🏾‍


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Great, I can see the transcript in my future.

2:05 AM dear Uber, tell your drivers to smile and be more friendly, just because I’m 6 minutes late and drunk as a skunk doesn’t mean they can’t still be courteous, I hazz friends at this bar, I had to say peace out to my boyzz...

2:15 AM dear Uber, tell your drivers to get better audio systems in their cars, the bass sucks balls in this Honda 

2:20 AM dear Uber, educate your drivers that the customer is always right!!!! Taco Bell drive-thru requests should always be
respected 🔔🔔

2:22 AM dear Uber, please inform your drivers alternative rock is out👎 EDM is in, yea baby!!👍

2:23 AM dear Uber, the bass, the bass, the bass, it’s all about the bass, tell your drivers to get with the program 🕺🏽🕺🏽

2:29 AM dear Uber, tell your drivers as a paying customer I have the right to vape marijuana if I feel like it, it’s my brain cells after all 👎👎👎👎

2:31 AM dear Uber, tell your drivers to stop looking leeringly at paying customers through the rearview mirror, it’s creepy 

2:34 AM dear Uber, tell your drivers to closely follow my driving directions, I don’t think your drivers properly understand English, I was directing very clearly using the proper Kings English.
Just cause I’m drunk as a skunk (truth be told, hella faded too) doesn’t mean I have no idea how to get around this town, GPS’s sucks balls, just like your drivers

2:35 AM dear Uber, your drivers are waaay too sensitive, they get all butt hurt when I slightly roll down my window to get that woo woo woo sound reverberating inside the cabin, I wouldn’t have to be doing this if your drivers had sound systems that didn’t Suuuuuck!!! OMG ❌

2:36 AM dear Uber, since your drivers will not let me smoke the Ganja I am going to have to open this beer and drink it instead. hee hee hee ...suck it..

2:37 AM dear Uber, I am a little bit concerned, the driver just pulled over to the side of the road and put the car in park and is now taking off his seatbelt 

2:37 AM please send police I don’t feel safe

2:37 AM Dear God!! oh my God!! my God !!!!he’s kicking me in the face with his steel-toe boots !!!

2:37 AM Dear Jesus !!! he’s opening and slamming the door on my head over and over and over !!!! Oh my head!!

2:37 AM Dear God!! why is he choking me!! oh the humanity!!

3:01 AM uh...hey Uber, this is your uh..ex driver John, you may want to come and pick up your ex passenger, he’s on the side of Highway 128 mile marker 13, he’s in pretty bad shape, he accidentally opened the door and fell out while I was driving, I think he’s been drinking heavily tonight, he reeked of alcohol.
However....ahh... I don’t think he’ll be needing an ambulance .

Witnessing this harrowing event has been extremely distressing, I think I might have caught some PTSD.
Although you guys don’t have paid vacations, or any other benefits come to think of it, and although my comprehension of Spanish is almost nonexistent, I’m taking some time off and heading on down south to old Mexico, 🇲🇽audios compadres 🤘
Gonna work on my surfing 🏄 and tequila drinking skills.

P.S I ain’t paying back that .50 cent cash-out convenience fee, so sue me if you want to


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Uber is not telling the drivers so this is very dumb and is made for free rides for pax and deactivated drivers as Uber must have a driver surplus


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jon77 said:


> Great, I can see the transcript in my future.
> 
> 2:05 AM dear Uber, tell your drivers to smile and be more friendly, just because I'm 6 minutes late and drunk as a skunk doesn't mean they can't still be courteous, I hazz friends at this bar, I had to say peace out to my boyzz...
> 
> ...


So true!! Taco Bell. LOL.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

You know what else pax can do ? They can stop not so discreetly eating , drinking , smoking , ****ing , .................... in my car !!!!!!!!!!!!!


They can go flagellate themselves till they pass out as far as I'm concerned !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> No pay increases to be seen. What a @@@@ing joke. Want professional service? pay for it.


UBER ROCKS!

My two cents.
&#128526;



troothwilltriumph said:


> Honestly I have & use one but rarely use just makes sense for phone to be up there
> 
> 90+% of my rides are same route to airport & usually the same 9 hotels within a mile of homebase & rematches not headed to my area are cancelled,
> 
> ...


Strongly support the option to report, "driver doesn't have a phone mount".

As a driver, utilize a phone mount 100%. Uber's very reasonable rule. A no brainer.

As a rider, I report drivers without a phone mount. Makes the community safer. Best practices.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

News Flash: Not having a phone mount isn’t against the law, at least in my state. If I ever felt that unsafe as a pax I would just ask to get out the car. Just drop Uber for Lyft already these ****ing idiots are going too far.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> News Flash: Not having a phone mount isn't against the law, at least in my state. If I ever felt that unsafe as a pax I would just ask to get out the car. Just drop Uber for Lyft already these @@@@ing idiots are going too far.


Disagree strongly. In the Great State of Georgia, you cannot hold your phone. Also, Uber's requirement is that the phone must be mounted.

As a driver, I follow the rules. It is 500% safer. I tell my passengers to report drivers who violate this very reasonable guideline.

As a rider, I report drivers without a phone mount. It's one less driver out there. And sometimes a free ride. Smart business.
&#128526;


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Disagree strongly. In the Great State of Georgia, you cannot hold your phone. Also, Uber's requirement is that the phone must be mounted.
> 
> As a driver, I follow the rules. It is 500% safer. I tell my passengers to report drivers who violate this very reasonable guideline.
> 
> ...


Who said anything about holding? There other places you can put your phone in, you don't need to look at the map if you listen to it. It's because of submissive drivers like you that they get away with god knows what!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Who said anything about holding? There other places you can put your phone in, you don't need to look at the map if you listen to it. It's because of submissive drivers like you that they get away with god knows what!


Wow! Unbelievable attitude you have there. Would report you in heartbeat.

Following rules is submissive. "You people" live in a different culture.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Where can I report my pax for looking under the influence or illegal substances? What about if there’s a man and a women and I suspect spousal abuse? Child and adult, childhood abuse suspect? Kidnapping? How about pre-crime; pax looks like they are going to commit a robbery or murder?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BadYota said:


> Where can I report my pax for looking under the influence or illegal substances? What about if there's a man and a women and I suspect spousal abuse? Child and adult, childhood abuse suspect? Kidnapping? How about pre-crime; pax looks like they are going to commit a robbery or murder?


Have reported riders multiple times for these violations you mention. However, strongly agree with Uber on this. The only common sense way to do it, is after the trip ends. Unsafe while driving.

However if you feel uncomfortable, or it's an emergency, the trip may be canceled with a simple tap. You can also call Uber support or 911 while on a ride.

But ending the trip immediately, is the best line of defense in extreme cases.

Anyway, as usual, taking Uber's side here. Love playing the contrarian. &#128513;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

It’s time that drivers come together and show Uber that we matter. Pax can now lie even more . Drivers can be deactivate for nothing . This is ridiculous from Uber.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> It's time that drivers come together and show Uber that we matter. Pax can now lie even more . Drivers can be deactivate for nothing . This is ridiculous from Uber.


Disagree. I'm an IC, not a DAMN union employee. Tired of all the whining, and whimpering, against Uber and their customers.

Therefore, will continue playing devil's advocate.
&#128526;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Bullshit PR for Uber. Free rides for pax. Wrongful terminations for drivers. Since there’s an endless supply of drivers not a problem for Uber.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Disagree. I'm an IC, not a DAMN union employee. Tired of all the whining, and whimpering, against Uber and their customers.
> 
> Therefore, will continue playing devil's advocate.
> &#128526;


Pax can take advantage of that and ruin someone life and paycheck .


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Disagree. I'm an IC, not a DAMN union employee. Tired of all the whining, and whimpering, against Uber and their customers.
> 
> Therefore, will continue playing devil's advocate.
> &#128526;


Dude you're definitely a shill...



1.5xorbust said:


> Bullshit PR for Uber. Free rides for pax. Wrongful terminations for drivers. Since there's an endless supply of drivers not a problem for Uber.


What they're not counting on is that one day they'll have already gone through the majority of drivers available in some areas.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Where can I report my pax for looking under the influence or illegal substances? What about if there's a man and a women and I suspect spousal abuse? Child and adult, childhood abuse suspect? Kidnapping? How about pre-crime; pax looks like they are going to commit a robbery or murder?


911 for some of these. Even Uber isn't responsible for helping to resolve half of those cases. Kidnapping is not something you want a passenger deactivated for - reporting details of the crime to police can be helpful in some cases in a way that telling the boss won't be at all.

Even @MiamiKid playing the contrarian is dead on about calling 911 when you see a crime in progress or see a brewing emergency.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Disagree. I'm an IC, not a DAMN union employee. Tired of all the whining, and whimpering, against Uber and their customers.
> 
> Therefore, will continue playing devil's advocate.
> &#128526;


But to effectively do that, people actually have to care what you think. &#129300;

My two cents. &#128526;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

REPORT DEEZ NUTZ


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber already had this feature. It's called a rating system.
> 
> 
> Yeah, if they are worried about their safety in an Uber then don't take an Uber.
> ...


The more Crap Uber pulls.

The Greater the Odds of Bad Things HAPPENING !



MiamiKid said:


> Disagree strongly. In the Great State of Georgia, you cannot hold your phone. Also, Uber's requirement is that the phone must be mounted.
> 
> As a driver, I follow the rules. It is 500% safer. I tell my passengers to report drivers who violate this very reasonable guideline.
> 
> ...


I NEVER HAD A PHONE MOUNT !
40 RIDES A DAY.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

"Driver didn't play my favorite music, didn't set the temperature up and down according to my comfort level as the ride progressed, didn't have the perfect personality compatibility for me"

The line between driver and emotional support provider for the mentally ill public, is blurred.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The more Crap Uber pulls.
> 
> The Greater the Odds of Bad Things HAPPENING !
> 
> ...


Nobody does 40 rides/day. If you had me, for a pax, would need to "educate" you a tad. &#128513;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dekero said:


> REPORT DEEZ NUTZ


This!!!!

Nothing more needs to be said here.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Uber has given passengers way too much power to abuse the system. Uber can't play innocent and say they believe all "community passengers" are honest people. Nope, not in the real world! These people at Uber giving out these "features" probably haven't experienced what it's like being an Uber driver, that's why they have this very naive view of a "kumbaya" style driving experience where people only use things like this for real emergencies, and not to take advantage of drivers.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

mch said:


> This!!!!
> 
> Nothing more needs to be said here.


The Fan club laying out the law.... Wish a MF would report me... Pray I don't know who it was.... Knowing Waze keeps destination history....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

troothwilltriumph said:


> Honestly I have & use one but rarely use just makes sense for phone to be up there
> 
> 90+% of my rides are same route to airport & usually the same 9 hotels within a mile of homebase & rematches not headed to my area are cancelled,
> 
> ...


I actually had a passenger tell me I should have my phone mounted so I didn't have to look down at the GPS (phone was actually on my driver's seat and I was NOT looking at it). I held the phone up and told them I'm not using the GPS because I know where I'm going. After that I would just leave it in the phone mount even if I wasn't using the GPS simply so that they wouldn't complain.



MiamiKid said:


> Disagree strongly. In the Great State of Georgia, you cannot hold your phone. Also, Uber's requirement is that the phone must be mounted.
> 
> As a driver, I follow the rules. It is 500% safer. I tell my passengers to report drivers who violate this very reasonable guideline.
> 
> ...


Nowhere is there any requirement for a phone mount.

I know most of the area I work in. I also have GPS in my car. I actually like to turn the screen off most of the time so my phone stays cooler.

If you know where you're going you don't need the phone. I do have a mount, but I rarely NEED one.


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

This is really stupid. As pointed out there is a rating system already where pax can report stuff. Adding another “complain about my driver” feature is just encouraging pax to complain about BS stuff. Now they’re also going to have to hire more support people to read though and respond to all the random pax whining. No doubt someone at Uber is working overtime trying to legitimize their job.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

GoldenGoji said:


>


&#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; The video!!!

Courtesy of @GoldenGoji


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> *Uber introduces new feature to let riders 'discreetly' snitch on their drivers*
> 
> Is your driver texting
> 
> ...


Hi I'm cableguynoe and I approve of this message.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Driver should go to their safe space....


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

The best defense is a good offense. If there are any conflicts or minor misunderstandings, just report the pax for being the human sex trafficker that they are. If thats too extreme for you, then say they made you feel uncomfortable with their racist Uber support jokes.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Just another way for a rider to get a free ride.... imagine finishing a trip and it says you earned $0.00. Let that happen, I will chase that rider down and give them a reason to report a "Safety concern"


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> The best defense is a good offense. If there are any conflicts or minor misunderstandings, just report the pax for being the human sex trafficker that they are. If thats too extreme for you, then say they made you feel uncomfortable with their racist Uber support jokes.


Post of the month candidate.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Just another way for a rider to get a free ride.... imagine finishing a trip and it says you earned $0.00. Let that happen, I will chase that rider down and give them a reason to report a "Safety concern"


What do you think you will do to them Steven?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Lute Byrt said:


> What do you think you will do to them Steven?


Haven't crossed that bridge yet, but with the week I have been having.... who knows.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Just another way for a rider to get a free ride.... imagine finishing a trip and it says you earned $0.00. Let that happen, I will chase that rider down and give them a reason to report a "Safety concern"


I wonder if any drivers tracked a rider down after they caused a deactivation... Waze does a wonderful job of recording addresses ...


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Post of the month candidate.


I try, feels good someone notices.

Note to self, report Uber driver for inappropriate staring while approaching vehicle.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> The examples that Uber gives include *"harsh braking," "inappropriate remarks*,"..."


Speechless.

_______________________________________
Whoa. What's wrong with this picture? I mean sentence. Nothing, right? Because we are so all used to bad grammar most if us didn't even notice. I am an OCD writer is the only reason I caught it. lol.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Speechless.
> 
> _______________________________________
> Whoa. What's wrong with this picture? I mean sentence. Nothing, right? Because we are so all used to bad grammar most if us didn't even notice. I am an OCD writer is the only reason I caught it. lol.
> ...


"Nothing, right? Because we are so all used to bad grammar most if us didn't even notice. I am an OCD writer is the only reason I caught it."

Does anyone see the typo here.

most if us....


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> most if us....


I see what you did there.


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> "Nothing, right? Because we are so all used to bad grammar most if us didn't even notice. I am an OCD writer is the only reason I caught it."
> 
> Does anyone see the typo here.
> 
> most if us....


Lol, I can't believe they didn't catch that.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have such mixed feelings about this. So many drivers need this feedback. So many passengers could abuse this feature. Uber has so many ways to misuse this feedback.
> 
> Is anyone else impressed by the journalist at The Verge for writing:
> 
> This hero actually did his research and shows empathy for workers.


Except you don't get feedback, you get a vague message that they are watching you and not to do anything "bad". They never tell you who or what you are accused of and then they deactivate you and give a pax a free ride with your money.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

itsablackmarket said:


> *"Driver didn't play my favorite music, didn't set the temperature up and down according to my comfort level as the ride progressed, didn't have the perfect personality compatibility for me"*


I wonder if included will be "driver raped me"
"Driver kidnapped me" "driver assaulted me"?

https://www.oregonlive.com/news/202...assenger-in-his-car-raped-her-police-say.html
In a recent study, the company reported 3,045 sexual assaults during its rides in the United States in 2018.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

thats not the only creepy new feature uber is rolling out. they are going to start audio recording every ride. at least false claims can backfire on riders.

creepy creepy violation of basic american rights going on here. uber helping the world enter the orwellian society one update at a time.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> *Uber introduces new feature to let riders 'discreetly' snitch on their drivers*
> 
> Is your driver texting
> 
> ...


Yep.

Apocalypse incoming with the first of Uber push back on AB5.

Looks like Uber is taking its first steps to protect its IPO by cutting expenses and increasing its profitability to Wall Street/other global investors.

And thanks to the pre-existing rideshare condition of pathologically lying pax, it's time to gird your loins. Brace yourself for mass firings courtesy of deactivation time!

edit: Wait. Does this mean drivers get to officially have dash cams now? Especially in those cities/states which legislation explicitly forbids recording of pax with or without their consent? Because without a legally sanctioned dashcam, drivers are going to have less than a snowball's chance in hell....



waldowainthrop said:


> I have such mixed feelings about this. So many drivers need this feedback. So many _The majority of passengers _could _will likely _abuse this feature _to get a free ride_. Uber has so many ways to misuse this feedback. _Like exploiting this feature as legal justification for future deactivations from too many passenger safety reports_.


There. Fixed it for ya.:smiles:



waldowainthrop said:


> Is anyone else impressed by the journalist at The Verge for writing:
> 
> This hero actually did his research and shows empathy for workers.


Hope he's part of that 1% who actually practices the awareness he appears to be preaching here. You know. That rare minority pax who actually TIPS his lowly peasant Uber driver. :laugh:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Nobody does 40 rides/day. If you had me, for a pax, would need to "educate" you a tad. &#128513;


If you were my pax Id say the following;

Educate Deez Nutz! &#128514;

Down-rate and report Deez Nutz! &#128514;

I've decided this is your new stop! I heard the crack here is the bomb.

Don't spill your martini on the way out of my car.

Now gtfo&#128514;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

got a p said:


> thats not the only creepy new feature uber is rolling out. they are going to start audio recording every ride. at least false claims can backfire on riders.
> 
> creepy creepy violation of basic american rights going on here. uber helping the world enter the orwellian society one update at a time.


How will they do that? I don't mind if they do . It can help the driver or pax


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

got a p said:


> thats not the only creepy new feature uber is rolling out. they are going to start audio recording every ride. at least false claims can backfire on riders.
> 
> creepy creepy violation of basic american rights going on here. uber helping the world enter the orwellian society one update at a time.


It's all awful. All of it. When I think about where we are headed with technology I'm glad I'll be dead in 30-40 years.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

give miamiboy some credit. at least he admits to being an uber shill.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

got a p said:


> give miamiboy some credit. at least he admits to being an uber shill.


I'm giving him what he wants. He loves this shit. &#128514;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

mch said:


> It's all awful. All of it. When I think about where we are headed with technology I'm glad I'll be dead in 30-40 years.


I wish and want Uber to start vetting pax as well with mandatory pictures on their profile and background check as well . We drivers don't know whom we take in the car .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

got a p said:


> give miamiboy some credit. at least he admits to being an uber shill.


Does it count as shilling if it's done on a volunteer basis? &#129300;&#128556;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BadYota said:


> Where can I report my pax for looking under the influence or illegal substances? What about if there's a man and a women and I suspect spousal abuse? Child and adult, childhood abuse suspect? Kidnapping? How about pre-crime; pax looks like they are going to commit a robbery or murder?





got a p said:


> give miamiboy some credit. at least he admits to being an uber shill.


Will never admit to anything.

But do LOVE ♥ that $1400/month residual&#128184; Uber sends me! 
&#128513;&#127864;



BadYota said:


> Where can I report my pax for looking under the influence or illegal substances? What about if there's a man and a women and I suspect spousal abuse? Child and adult, childhood abuse suspect? Kidnapping? How about pre-crime; pax looks like they are going to commit a robbery or murder?


Surprised you actually wouldn't know how to handle these hypothetical situations?

For me, pretty simple. Uber support, 911 and/or end the ride ASAP.

Assume you're joking and not at all serious!
&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;&#128513;&#128513;



BadYota said:


> Where can I report my pax for looking under the influence or illegal substances? What about if there's a man and a women and I suspect spousal abuse? Child and adult, childhood abuse suspect? Kidnapping? How about pre-crime; pax looks like they are going to commit a robbery or murder?


And if any of these instances are really occurring, in your vehicle, would say you're in the wrong neighborhood &#128660;.

Some free advice.
&#128184;&#128526;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Does it count as shilling if it's done on a volunteer basis? &#129300;&#128556;


Nope, it's fun; but, a waste of time. Might as well make a few bucks &#128184;!
&#127864;&#127864;



mch said:


> I'm giving him what he wants. He loves this shit. &#128514;


Yup!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> *Uber introduces new feature to let riders 'discreetly' snitch on their drivers*
> 
> Is your driver texting
> 
> ...


Hold the phone. The screen says "How your trip going?" Instead of "How is your trip going?". We are doomed.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Pax can take advantage of that and ruin someone life and paycheck .


They already could and did do that before this in-app feature. Now the deactivations will increase and even more pax will behave badly.

Uber has shown pax they face no repercussions for verbally abusing or physically abusing drivers and/or damaging driver cars. The game is rigged against drivers.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> As a driver who take seriously for my job safety, I no longer take Uber pool rides.


As a rider I confess the Pool saved me tons of money. I became highly dissatisfied when it became treated as a sub-class of quality. Walk to the car pickup. Get dropped off at some random unknown place. Never mind ADA accommodation for a mobility issue. It always made me feel negative feelings. Now a car combining passengers who each have negative feelings is an invitation to take a downrate stew. How badly do you need your rate to go down today? You dont? Refuse Pool. Pool should be eliminated. Pool is "Uber Budget" "Uber Budget" should be an unrated service. Pool riders may scam no matter what even if they do not ride Pool.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

LADryver said:


> As a rider I confess the Pool saved me tons of money. I became highly dissatisfied when it became treated as a sub-class of quality. Walk to the car pickup. Get dropped off at some random unknown place. Never mind ADA accommodation for a mobility issue. It always made me feel negative feelings. Now a car combining passengers who each have negative feelings is an invitation to take a downrate stew. How badly do you need your rate to go down today? You dont? Refuse Pool. Pool should be eliminated. Pool is "Uber Budget" "Uber Budget" should be an unrated service. Pool riders may scam no matter what even if they do not ride Pool.


That's what I suggested to Uber to disable rating feature from pool riders. Uber took my suggestion and transferred to appropriate channel. ( that's what they said) Uber told me that they are looking for ways for driver to have better experience on pool. They know the problem but they don't do anything yet. As you said, Now pool riders need to walk that doesn't much different from local transit and riders could feel mad. And some riders are lowlife. So they don't care about driver but themselves. They made accusation just to get their money back. That's dangerous for driver. So Drivers shouldn't take risk and better not to take pool.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> No pay increases to be seen. What a @@@@ing joke. Want professional service? pay for it.


b....wwwwwWHAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHA
HA!

(and NINE foxes!)


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> b....wwwwwWHAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


But we did get a 5% pay increase! When they decided their service fee would be 25% first they took it out of our existing rates but since then they raised the pay by 30 percent and then took the 25 percent. All without telling us a word.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you're that worried about your safety get out of the car.


Delete the app. It was never safe with cheap rides or not. Safety costs money, a lot of it.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Don't talk to pax........99% of the problems are here, lie if you need to when they ask you something.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Nobody does 40 rides/day. If you had me, for a pax, would need to "educate" you a tad. &#128513;


I have many fake educators as riders. Some even offer to inflate tires for me. That proves they know nothing about cars and safety. Now, with COVID19 luking around, will all pax report drivers that do not wear masks?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Don't talk to pax........99% of the problems are here, lie if you need to when they ask you something.


I am pretty sure everyone is an actor, perhaps that is why Hollywood is not as successful as it used to be?....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> I have many fake educators as riders. Some even offer to inflate tires for me. That proves they know nothing about cars and safety. Now, with COVID19 luking around, will all pax report drivers that do not wear masks?


Wouldn't think so.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

got a p said:


> thats not the only creepy new feature uber is rolling out. they are going to start audio recording every ride. at least false claims can backfire on riders.
> 
> creepy creepy violation of basic american rights going on here. uber helping the world enter the orwellian society one update at a time.


I've always assumed they've been listening to my rides. Did they officially admit they're recording us?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Yeah they've been recording us all along imo.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

got a p said:


> Yeah they've been recording us all along imo.


No problem with me whatsoever.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Recently, I've noticed riders' comments on hard-braking, etc. appearing immediately after they exit my vehicle - which tells me that they were entering their comments _during the ride_. In one case, it was a rider who reported on me running through amber lights - while he kept reminding me that he was late for his appointment and also pushed me to cut through a store's parking lot to avoid a traffic signal. I immediately reported on his behavior, and going forward I have vowed to report promptly on any riders that I suspect of indulging in such practices. Also, when writing to "Support" I tell them to save the rhetoric of a cut and paste response to remind me of community guidelines, etc. as I am already aware of those - after more than 15,000 rides. I tell them that the only reason I am writing is to apprise Uber management of the fact that some riders have been abusing and sabotaging Uber's rating and feedback mechanisms to the detriment of drivers.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

everydayimubering said:


> Recently, I've noticed riders' comments on hard-braking, etc. appearing immediately after they exit my vehicle - which tells me that they were entering their comments _during the ride_. In one case, it was a rider who reported on me running through amber lights - while he kept reminding me that he was late for his appointment and also pushed me to cut through a store's parking lot to avoid a traffic signal. I immediately reported on his behavior, and going forward I have vowed to report promptly on any riders that I suspect of indulging in such practices. Also, when writing to "Support" I tell them to save the rhetoric of a cut and paste response to remind me of community guidelines, etc. as I am already aware of those - after more than 15,000 rides. I tell them that the only reason I am writing is to apprise Uber management of the fact that some riders have been abusing and sabotaging Uber's rating and feedback mechanisms to the detriment of drivers.


Sounds like too much to me...


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Make sure you 1 star pax’s at late night or if they give you any issues. Also stay quiet don’t talk they record you and try to get free rides.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

again perfect answer :

I appreciate Uber adding an option to provide feedback to drivers when unsafe behavior is noticed. I would report this not because I’m a passenger looking for Uber credit, but rather because I just want to provide feedback and contribute to any overall patterns for the driver.

I’ll take it a step further — I don’t think Uber should offer riders any credit when they use this feature to report drivers, because I think that creates a counterproductive incentive to use the feature.

Even with good intentions, I fear this will only make some drivers resent their jobs even more.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> No pay increases to be seen. What a @@@@ing joke. Want professional service? pay for it.


discretely reported for offending my sensitive eyes. do you even know what a microaggression is?


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

They do background checks on us nothing on the rider we take all the risk picking someone up in a bad neighborhood because Uber says we aren’t suppose to pick and choose our neighborhood because it’s a bad area. We have no idea who is getting in our car. They sit behind us and if we look at them we get deactivated for being stalkers or some crap. They then go and basically say we worry about our riders so we implement this. We know they don’t care about us but this really proves it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Tdawg487 said:


> They do background checks on us nothing on the rider we take all the risk picking someone up in a bad neighborhood because Uber says we aren't suppose to pick and choose our neighborhood because it's a bad area. We have no idea who is getting in our car. They sit behind us and if we look at them we get deactivated for being stalkers or some crap. They then go and basically say we worry about our riders so we implement this. We know they don't care about us but this really proves it.


Uber has every right to do all of this, and more.

I have every right to choose when and where to drive. And whom I'll pick up, as well as the right to cancel whenever I please.

Bottom line is there will be even less cars in these undesirable areas. Am already very selective. Now, will be ultra selective, and discriminatory, with respect to rideshare.

Deactivation's not a concern.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The more I keep seeing this title in the feature section, the more I keep thinking...

was it ever not discreet?


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

While en route yesterday, I could hear my passengers whispering about "how your ride going" while the other one laughed saying "yeah, that's so mean". Then suddenly they became silent. All the while, the guy was thumbing away on his device. I thought to myself no, they couldn't be talking about me. My driving is impeccable, I am obeying traffic law, playing unobtrusive music and being perfectly polite. When I got home, I saw that I was wrong. Got 1-starred with a report of hard braking. It was total BS. This crap is so demoralizing.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LoLo SF said:


> While en route yesterday, I could hear my passengers whispering about "how your ride going" while the other one laughed saying "yeah, that's so mean". Then suddenly they became silent. All the while, the guy was thumbing away on his device. I thought to myself no, they couldn't be talking about me. My driving is impeccable, I am obeying traffic law, playing unobtrusive music and being perfectly polite. When I got home, I saw that I was wrong. Got 1-starred with a report of hard braking. It was total BS. This crap is so demoralizing.


Hard braking? It's ridiculous to offer riders any extra complaint options.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> The more I keep seeing this title in the feature section, the more I keep thinking...
> 
> was it ever not discreet?


My understanding is this feature is live in the app during the ride, whereas before pax had to wait until the ride was over to report any issues, short of 911 emergencies.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Uber has every right to do all of this, and more.
> 
> I have every right to choose when and where to drive. And whom I'll pick up, as well as the right to cancel whenever I please.
> 
> ...


*There's 5 people I would push that button on for "harsh braking" - it would be YOU, Shalester, Kang, Waldo, and Cold Fusion.
You guys have personally destroyed 95% of my award winning threads on this site, and this would be my revenge.*


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> My understanding is this feature is live in the app during the ride, whereas before pax had to wait until the ride was over to report any issues, short of 911 emergencies.


But either way discreet. 
Other than giving them a few minutes jump start, don't see the problem. I can actually see them being more heartless and not worried about driver consequences when they can't see you anymore.
If they can see my cute face, they'll never report.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> But either way discreet.
> Other than giving them a few minutes jump start, don't see the problem. I can actually see them being more heartless and not worried about driver consequences when they can't see you anymore.
> If they can see my cute face, they'll never report.


It seemed, based on my experience yesterday, that the feature is placed prominently while en route. I plan to take a ride so I can see it for myself. My feeling is Uber is persuading passengers to make complaints.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LoLo SF said:


> It seemed, based on my experience yesterday, that the feature is placed prominently while en route. I plan to take a ride so I can see it for myself. My feeling is Uber is persuading passengers to make complaints.


In my experience, most pax aren't looking at their phone 
/app during the ride. 
In fact, they don't look at the app since they order the ride, which is why they never know when we've arrived. 
I feel this is a non issue.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> In my experience, most pax aren't looking at their phone
> /app during the ride.
> In fact, they don't look at the app since they order the ride, which is why they never know when we've arrived.
> I feel this is a non issue.


Here in San Francisco, people live with their faces planted in their phones. You can go to a restaurant and see tables filled with people not talking to one another, but mesmerized by their devices. It's just part of the Bay Area culture.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LoLo SF said:


> Here in San Francisco, people live with their faces planted in their phones. You can go to a restaurant and see tables filled with people not talking to one another, but mesmerized by their devices. It's just part of the Bay Area culture.


I agree. That's why I did the slash /app.

They are looking at their phones, but they got other things going on.
Who wants to stare at the Uber app and watch an ant move?



LoLo SF said:


> Here in San Francisco,


FYI, I'm in the SF market


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> *There's 5 people I would push that button on for "harsh braking" - it would be YOU, Shalester, Kang, Waldo, and Cold Fusion.
> You guys have personally destroyed 95% of my award winning threads on this site, and this would be my revenge.*


LOL! &#129315;

Thank you so much! Take that as a huge compliment.

To be continued......
&#128526;



WNYuber said:


> *There's 5 people I would push that button on for "harsh braking" - it would be YOU, Shalester, Kang, Waldo, and Cold Fusion.
> You guys have personally destroyed 95% of my award winning threads on this site, and this would be my revenge.*


And as our favorite President would say:

"MY BUTTON IS MUCH BIGGER THAN YOURS"! 
&#128640;&#128640;


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Uber says the feature is intended to give riders the opportunity to report inappropriate behavior during a trip, when it's on the top of their mind, rather than at the end of the trip


This is total hogwash, eliminating barriers my ass. Theres already very little effort involved for reporting incidents after a ride. Anything short of a true emergency can wait until after a ride is over. If pax forgets or can't be bothered to take a min to report an incident after a ride is over, it must not have been that big of a deal to begin with.

That's why I prefer Lyft for this because pax have to make a bigger effort to report things, either by speaking to an agent or writing a detailed description. Someone with a legitimate concern will make the effort to do so. The ones just looking for free rides won't be bothered to do so.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

4 stars for all riders


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

pax : "my driver rolled down the window after i farted, it made me feel awkward"

uber : "we will immediately deactivate the driver. would you like $100 in credit for being a snitch?"



uberdriverfornow said:


> Yeah, if they are worried about their safety in an Uber then don't take an Uber.
> 
> You have about a .000000000000001% chance of something bad happening.


after they released the numbers of bad things happening last year and after i matched it up to the total rides given, it seems you are 7 times more likely to get hit by lightning. if you can't live with those odds get ready to live with mommy for a very long time.


----------



## Plain Wrap (Mar 1, 2018)

Let me clarify some things...

I haven't driven since 2016. I occasionally drop by when I am bored to see who is still here. Though I do not drive, I am a passenger. I take an Uber for my commute. I take an Uber whenever I do not want to deal with parking.

I have reported two drivers for safety issues. First of all, I did not know that I could do it mid-ride. The first driver 1-starred and reported was because he was on his phone, handheld, on a personal call with wife/girlfriend for the entire 20-minute trip. The second driver was because his brake were squealing. Both of these are bonafide safety concerns.

As I said, I did not know I could make these complaints mid-ride. I made the complaints after the ride was over and when I had time at the office. Also note, I never received a response from Uber. No acknowledgement or apology. Also, there was no ride credit given. Yes, Uber treats its riders like shit as well. (Lyft is even worse.)


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Plain Wrap said:


> Let me clarify some things...
> 
> I haven't driven since 2016. I occasionally drop by when I am bored to see who is still here. Though I do not drive, I am a passenger. I take an Uber for my commute. I take an Uber whenever I do not want to deal with parking.
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with these types of complaints. Your concern was important enough to you that you took the time to write in even though you were distracted by other activities in between. People with bogus complaints will only go though the effort of reporting a complaint if Uber makes it super convenient for them. For them, their only barrier to providing feedback was laziness.


----------

